# ABA routing code BOI



## Maxie37 (8 Jan 2014)

Hi Guys,
 I am selling some share options and want the funds transferred directly to my bank account.  The US bank will only do this if I give them a Swift code which I have and an ABA routing code for my Bank (Bank of Ireland).  I called the bank but the girl who answered hadn't a clue what I was talking about and could only give me the swift code.  Does anyone know where I would get this info? Thanks a million, Maxie


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2014)

Are you transferring USD into a EUR account?


----------



## Maxie37 (8 Jan 2014)

Yes it will be USD into euro account


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2014)

Your US back should not need an ABA for that.

You will get a poor FX rate on this transaction.

One option is to use Currency Fair.


----------



## ccraig (9 Jan 2014)

*Transfer money from us to Ireland Aba code*

Ana routing number is only for American banks.
I regularly transfer shares from td. I've used the
Bank in the past but now use transfermate, very
Good to deal with office in Dublin. Ask them, they
must see those queries all the time


----------



## ccraig (9 Jan 2014)

*Aba number*

Sorry should read aba


----------



## Maxie37 (9 Jan 2014)

Thanks guys


----------

